# Dog does not wag tail



## Gunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I just joined your forum and I need some input. 
I dont know where to post this so I will start here.
I adopted/rescued a dog about six weeks ago.

i noticed that she never, ever wags her tail. Her tail is not limp. She is a Keeshond so she carries her tail curled up against her back. (the people that found her, shaved her because she was severely matted, burrs etc !!! ) 

I looked up the breed and could not find anything that is characteristic to the breed . I took her to the Vet right after I got her and they did the vacc's, deworming and said she is underweight but otherwise quite healthy. I didnt notice the non-wagging at the time.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Quite a few nordic breeds are like that. For instance, Ollie and Kobe never wag their tail unless highly excited. They curl their tails upward and towards their back. If REALLY excited, they wave it back and forth in a very slow motion. Otherwise I rarely see mine wag.

When bored their tail goes down. So I would not think too much of it.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Listen to RBark...he's pretty smart...or seems to be


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Neither of my guys are tail waggers. But I have met collies that are. I think it's individual to the dog.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I asked the vet about Molly (the chocolate lab mix.) Labs are notorious coffee table-clearers and their tails are sometimes used to demolish condemned buildings. But her tail wasn't wagging at all.

The vet did a physical exam and determined there was nothing wrong with the tail or the rest of the dog. Then, when she was about nine months old, her tail started wagging with the vengeance that is characteristic of the breed. 

I watched Molly and Esther eating side-by-side and I've tried to figure out how I could harness all that tail wagging to clear brush in the back 40.

But some breeds express themselves in other ways.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

How old is she? Like Ron's girls, Charlie didn't wag his tail often (or stump lol) until the past few months. He's almost 1 now. Actually, he never really seemed happy anywhere but the dog park until the past few months. But now sometimes he'll just look at us, "smile" and wag.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 26, 2008)

wow thanks everyone.
She is somewhere between 2 and 3 (so says the vet)
I just assumed all dogs wagged. We had an Akita and a "Lassie" collie and a border collie and all wagged.

Huh. I guess I shouldnt worry. She looks happy, jumps about to greet me and when she gets to go out.
Maybe it is something they have to learn? It is always difficult with rescuing an older dog when you have no idea about her background.

I had no idea what breed she was until I bought her to the pet store to pick out food for her and the clerk said "hey what a cute Keeshond, why did you shave her?" Then he showed me pictures of Kees in his dog book and websites and she is a purebred. It always astounds me why someone would abandon a dog, purebred or otherwise. Or if she got loose at least look for her! 
But she's a keeper. I will post pics soon.
Thanks for all your help. I just came across this forum and I LOVE it!
I look forward to much more sage advice and responses, as there are always issues when trying to unscramble the "mystery dog"!


----------

